# Pad training an older dog?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with training their 100% trustworthy housetrained-to-go-only-outside dog to use pads for potty on occasion? 

I need to find a solution for times I can't let Tucker out for several hours, either a doggy door or pads. I've got neighbors that have always come in to play with him before, but a time or two this has been difficult to arrange. I'm nervous about putting in a dog door in case someone stole him, (my fence is only 3 feet tall,) and because we do have eagles around seasonally, (Tucker is about 13 pounds.) 

My most expensive option is to put a dog door through a wall, and attach a dog-kennel to the outside of the house where he'd be safe. But, I may be selling and moving in the next year, and that could affect the value if I cut a hole in the siding... 

I wonder about the pads, but I'd hate to have him think "oh, I guess it's now okay to go potty in the house!" I've also never read of doing this backwards, and teaching him to go potty on a pad...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, are you certain Tucker can not hold it longer than you think? My boys grew up with the option of using their inside potty room with pads...but at a certain point they just decided they would rather hold it. Even if it meant 10 hours. At 2+ and 3+ their room has been closed and one day a week we leave them for 8-10 hours, 2 days a week I have someone walk them and 2 days a week I work from home. I have someone come in those 2 days more for their boredom than their potty training. And neither boys have had an accident.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a dog litter box for my guys. The box really helps if I get stuck some place. 99% of the time they will hold it till I take them out. 
You can't use cat litter that clumps so I use the dog litter ( sorry can't think of the name right now) I also know people that use newspaper in the box


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Missy, that is good to know! I know Tucker can hold it for 12 hours...Poor guy! The person I had arranged to come that day forgot him!!! (Grrrr...) He held it that day, but I felt SO bad! It is good to know that your dogs prefer to hold it, even if they had the option of using an alternative. I imagine that Tucker would, too. But...

Sally, did your dogs use the litter box from the time they were puppies, or did you train them as adults? I can't even figure out how to begin that...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Sally, did your dogs use the litter box from the time they were puppies, or did you train them as adults? I can't even figure out how to begin that...


Oliver used it since he was a puppy. Comet was older when we got him. He wasn't sure at first but all of the sudden he started using it one day. I ran in to take him for a walk but he was in the box :redface: They use it maybe once a month but I'm glad I don't have to worry...........
No they don't eat the litter


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I do think it would be really hard to train an adult dog that is trained to go out to use an inside area....unless of course you get a new puppy and train them to go inside, then Tucker might follow. How is that for enabling you?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, :biggrin1: I like how you think....but, now wouldn't be a good time to add a puppy to my household...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> I have a dog litter box for my guys. The box really helps if I get stuck some place. 99% of the time they will hold it till I take them out.
> You can't use cat litter that clumps so I use the dog litter ( sorry can't think of the name right now) I also know people that use newspaper in the box


The dog litter by Purina is called Second Nature however Purina makes a newspaper litter for cats also, called Yesterday's News. My Murphy is litter trained but I use the cat litter because the newspaper logs are much smaller and murphy doesn't lose his balance in it like he does with the bigger logs in the dog litter.


----------

